# humming noise from flouresent strip light



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi everyone,

In recent weeks, my fluorescent strip light started humming quite loud. After some searching, I am confused as for the cause...some say its the bulb (and changing and cleaning the prons would fix it), others say its the ballast.

Anyone have any ideas? If its the ballast, I would just rather upgrade to an LED or something.

Thanks


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would have said ballast myself, but try changeing bulbs and see what happens.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

With the lights at my work it's usually the ballast that makes noise.


----------



## FynePrint (Jan 21, 2013)

It's both... In MOST cases its the ballast. Sometimes its because the bulb prungs are not fully twisted in, dirty or bulb shorting out.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, thanks guys. I'll see if I can get a 36" T8 to give a new bulb a shot.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It can be either or both. Old bulb that runs low on reactive substance will choke, producing that noise.
A well engineered ballast could minimize the buzz and run quietly itself.
Conversly, a crappy ballast will make an even louder buzz than the bulb, regardless if the bulb was new or old.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

